# Cooper vs. Michelin Tires?



## Local Boy

I have a '99 F150 with 220K miles.  I need new tires.  I've gotten about 77K miles out of each set of Michelins.  Truck runs good, so I may keep another year or two (20K miles/year).  I can get Coopers for $112 each or Michelins at $167.  I'm leaning toward the Michelins since I've had good results.  Any opinions on the Coopers?


----------



## mikelogg

I have run nothing but Cooper tires on my cars and trucks for as long as i can remember buying tires.Never had a problem with any of them.I have always bought their top line tires.Not sure about their budget line.


----------



## Jeffriesw

I have a set of 285 70 17 coopers with 60,000+ miles on my dodge 4X4, still plenty of tread left on them.


----------



## contender*

Cooper doesn't hold a candle to Michelins IMO. I'm on my second set of LTX's on my 2500, The ride and wear is far superior than any other tire I've owned.


----------



## Local Boy

Thanks for the input guys.  Contender hit on one of my concerns, ride.  Maybe that's why I still drive a 10 y/o truck, it still rides good.


----------



## Redbow

I tried a set of Cooper tires a couple of years back and they were pure trash ! Never again will I buy them !

I would go with the Michelin tires but its your money !


----------



## crossbreed

contender* said:


> Cooper doesn't hold a candle to Michelins IMO. I'm on my second set of LTX's on my 2500, The ride and wear is far superior than any other tire I've owned.



x2


----------



## ArmyTaco

Michelins..I got 78,000 out of the set that came on my 01 Taco. Then switched to mud tires and never looked back! Except I wish my  M/T's lasted 78k.


----------



## state159

Michelins are expensive but well worth it in my opinion. I may scrimp and save on other things but not on tires. I've had Cooper's before and will never buy another one again.


----------



## dawg2

Try Continental.  I have Continental "ContiProContact" tires on my car.  When my Michelins wear out on my Z71, I'll be putting Continentals on.


----------



## huntemup

Can't comment on the coopers, but the Michelin are the only big tire to stay balanced on my truck. If you have been happy with Michelin, why chance it with an unknown, you may end up regretting it. Go with what you know. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Harlee

A few years back I purchased a set of Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's.  I got about 80,000 miles out of these on a 99 F-150.  Put a set on my wifes Explorer and got about 70,000 miles.  They have GREAT wet weather traction and handling.  I will not buy anything but these anymore.


----------



## Ga-Bullet

Buy You three Sets Of The Coopers, Because It'll Take That many To wear Out The Michelins. Look Around Most Dealer Shop and See what The Owners  run.I Bet It Will Be Michelins.


----------



## Hardwood

Michelins are higher, but ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## yukondon

Since Cooper Tire has decided to put nearly 2000 employees in the unemployment lines in Albany Ga and relocate that plant in Mexico, I would say go with the Michelins.... they will last longer and ride smoother.

Sincerely,
Unemployed X Cooper Tire Worker


----------



## Mel

There is no comparison between the two.  Michelin hands down.

I wouldn't take a set of Coopers if they were giving them away. 

If you want an alternative that's reasonably priced, check out the Yokohamas.  Somebody talked me out of BFGs and sold me on the Yokos, now I've got a set of ATs on the Bronco and another set of their HTs on my F100.


----------



## oshi

Michelin. . .  My 05 F250 likes em


----------



## Pineyrooter

I'm on my 3rd set of Coopers on a 98 4x4 chevy. The first two sets were great but the set I have now I cant get balanced. My last set was worn slam out and my tire guy had some Michelins he had taken off another truck so he put them on for me to run the remaining tread off. Although, I ended up buying the Coopers due to $114 vs $180, the Mich almost worn out had a better ride than the new Coopers. Had I known the Coopers were gonna be a pill to balance I'd paid the extra money. I'd go Mich if I had it to do over cause the ride was much better.


----------



## lab

Mel said:


> There is no comparison between the two.  Michelin hands down.
> 
> I wouldn't take a set of Coopers if they were giving them away.
> 
> If you want an alternative that's reasonably priced, check out the Yokohamas.  Somebody talked me out of BFGs and sold me on the Yokos, now I've got a set of ATs on the Bronco and another set of their HTs on my F100.



I love the Yokohamas


----------



## germag

Since the OP's question was pretty specific about tire brands.......between Cooper and Michelin, I'll pay the extra money and buy Michelin every time. That's from personal experience.


----------

